# freebox iPad network Space 2



## toutletoutim (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Voila j'ai un disque reseau lacie network space2 connecté a ma freebox,
J'y accede via mon vieux Mac grace au logiciel fourni avec qui me permet de monter les disques reseaux
N'y accede egalement via ma tv samsung qui est reliée au reseau via mediaplay
Je peux Donc lire tous les films regarder les photos&#8230;.. sans aucun problème
Je cherche une solution logiciel ou web pour y accéder via mon iPad
Est ce que cela existe si ou comment?
Merci pour votre aide


----------

